

OVH KS 2013 Clarification - shubb
http://forum.ovh.co.uk/showthread.php?t=6791

======
shubb
Summary of the situation - OVH is a large data center company with a good
reputation. They launched a series of servers for €2.50 a month.

\- Almost all orders by Paypal in the past 10 days by Paypal were frozen
without communication. They were cancelled today, without communication about
a refund.

\- Due to lack of parts, orders from the past 10 days by credit card will be
delivered, but may wait up to 5 weeks.

\- The specification of the servers has been downgraded. It is unclear whether
customers whether ordered at the higher spec will receive the lower spec, but
this seems likely.

\- OVH will no longer communicate with customers that bought the first 4
levels of server (up to $150 a year) by email. Even for billing. They must
communicate via a public forum, which is not reliably monitored by staff.

This is the worst customer service I have ever seen. Clearly, OVH has had
terrible issues delivering, not helped by supply chain issues and relations
with resellers. I think there are lessons to learn here for everyone.

------
nly
My order from the 26th is finally showing on the invoice (the link to which
you get by email) as installed in "Western Europe Datacenter (GRA)". Just
waiting for the OS install ("To do").

For £3/mo you can't really complain. Pushing 30,000 cheap-as-chips servers
online with next to no support is a really interesting business model.

~~~
shubb
Oh I agree, for the price you can't expect great service, but I think from a
customer relations perspective, lack of communication from OVH has done a lot
of damage. The forum they run is pretty angry.

This is interesting because I think the root is that the company core is
french speaking, and has not reached out to speakers of other languages. But
from a British/American perspective, I'd guess we do that all the time.

~~~
nly
> The forum they run is pretty angry.

I don't think I've ever seen a web service community forum that wasn't angry.

